# Br. & musician from Cleveland



## seanbenjamin (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey, my name is Sean Benjamin and I'm fortunate enough to be a member of the greatest organization in the world. Just like you guys. 

I'm Senior Deacon of my blue lodge
King of my chapter
Sentinel of my council 
a 32nd in SR NMJ

and I'm also a touring musician. 
if you're curious as to what I do:
Http://www.reverbnation.com/seanbenjamin is the best place to go. 

Sending my best wishes and brotherly love to you all!
Sean b. 





Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice to see another brother from the same lodge (Lakewood #601) in here!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## seanbenjamin (Jun 7, 2013)

Well you did post it in our Facebook group. Lol 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 7, 2013)

Doesn't mean brothers will follow. Ha


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## seanbenjamin (Jun 7, 2013)

Well Vinny has an iPhone. Matt does not and has an old os on android. James not sure. Curt probably does. Not sure on Sonny. - we'll get the word out. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 7, 2013)

I sent you a friend request.
I know Brian and Dave have IPhones


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 7, 2013)

I believe this is good for android too.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## seanbenjamin (Jun 7, 2013)

It might be . But Matt couldn't download vine the other night when android got it because is version of the OS is old. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome Brother and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello & Welcome!


----------

